# algun buen p2p

## cnyx

alguien conoce algun buen p2p. uno que sea eficaz para archivos pequeños (es decir mp3) al estilo kazaa o algo asi.

gracias, saludos.

----------

## fedekapo

Y yo diria q uses la red del kazaa, como? Bueno, aca esta la guia (ojo no es con el wine y el kazaalite): 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66014&highlight=apollon

Salu2

----------

## kabutor

mldonkey es el mejor, en mi triste opinion

----------

## smallville

Mola tio el bittorrent para bajar divx y apollon para musica y otro tipo cosas que por cierto funciona mejor el apollon de linux que el propio kazaa. Gracias fedekapo por la informacion.

----------

## TRx

Sabeis alguno de algun buen gui para Mldonkey  ?? (Que no sea kMLdonkey)

Salu2

----------

## herje

emerge xmule

Tiene absolutamente de todo, funciona mejor que en Windows.

----------

## kabutor

un buen gui para mldonkey el g2gui buscalo en www.mldonkey.de (no se si esta en portage)

De cualquier fgorma trae incorporadp un gui en html haz un http://localhost:4080 y te sale

----------

## TRx

ok, gracias, le echare un vistazo al c2gui q no tiene mala pinta  :Very Happy: 

P.D.Perdon por el doble posteo, algun admin q borre uno de ellos. Gracias

----------

## jBilbo

Para la red kazaa, mejor que el wine con kazaa-lite es el Giftd + Giftui.

```

emerge giftd

emerge gift-fasttrack

emerge giftui

```

El giftd, el plugin para la red kazaa y el frontend.

----------

## Stolz

Ya que estamos con los p2p, ¿alguien me puede decir cual es la diferencia entre el xMule y el aMule?

He mirado en sourceforge y parecen identicos.

Alguien que los halla probado ¿Cual me recomienda?

Saludos

----------

## Hefistion

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Ya que estamos con los p2p, ¿alguien me puede decir cual es la diferencia entre el xMule y el aMule?
> 
> He mirado en sourceforge y parecen identicos.
> 
> Alguien que los halla probado ¿Cual me recomienda?
> ...

 

amule,  xmule a muerto

----------

## Stolz

OK, pera ya solo por curiosidad, cuando dices que ha muestro ¿ te refires a que ya ha sido superado por amule o a que se ha descontinuado el proyecto?

Supongo que sera lo primero, ya que ensourceforge esta aun el  xmule-stable	(xMule 1.6.1) con fecha	October 10, 2003 y el 

xmule-testing	(xMule 1.7.1) con fecha November 21, 2003 	

Saludos

----------

## ArsDangor

Ya que estáis con este tema...

¿Por qué no puedo instalar el xMule? Me compila bien, pero luego...

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Install xmule-1.7.1 into /var/tmp/portage/xmule-1.7.1/image/ category net-p2p
> 
> If you want verbose make output, try make VERBOSE=1.
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xmule-1.7.1/work/xmule-1.7.1/src'
> ...

 

¿Alguien puede explicarme por qué falla la instalación? Gracias.

Tengo los mismos fallos desde la versión 1.6.1.

----------

## cnyx

la 1.7.1 ya esta en el arbol?

y que trae de nuevo?

saludos.

----------

## Hefistion

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> OK, pera ya solo por curiosidad, cuando dices que ha muestro ¿ te refires a que ya ha sido superado por amule o a que se ha descontinuado el proyecto?
> 
> Supongo que sera lo primero, ya que ensourceforge esta aun el  xmule-stable	(xMule 1.6.1) con fecha	October 10, 2003 y el 
> 
> xmule-testing	(xMule 1.7.1) con fecha November 21, 2003 	
> ...

 

pues es lo segundo, t paso un link para q leas, 

http://xmule.org/forums/index.php?s=9f32299ce88310fa65c2722b74e71d9b&showtopic=1100

mitad de  lo q anunciaba su change log era mentira

parece ser q la version 1.7.1 es basicamente una 1.7.0 con codigo cogido del aMule incluido un bug del aMule que esta arreglado en la version cvs del amule.

----------

## KrS

Para bajar mp3, lo mejor para mi es pysoulseek, encuentras casi todo lo que buscas, y yo la verdad busco cosillas raras   :Cool: 

emerge pysoulseek

----------

## cnyx

no se quien dijo que amule superaba con creces a xmule pero no  es verdad. me instale amule a ver si era cierto y no va ni a patadas. En cambio xmule lo conecto y en un minuto y medio ya esta bajando cosas. Y cuando se pone a saco es imparable.

es mi humilde opinion.

saludos

----------

## HOT

Yo emergí aMule ayer, en su version 1.1.0 y me va de perlas ^^! Mucho mejor que xMule, no chupa, como bien dijeron arriba, ni tres cuartas partes que el xMule y baja bastante bien.

HOT

----------

## jBilbo

Según he leído parece que esta más avanzado amule, el soporte zlib de amule sí funciona al contrario del de xmule, que es una copia del de amule pero sin funcionar.

Yo no conocía la existencia de amule hasta que lo dijeron más para arriba ni tampoco soy usuario de estos clientes que no van muy bien sobre 56kb de conexion   :Very Happy: , así que lo mejor es que probeis los 2 y decidáis (por lo que veo son clavados en estética).

----------

## Stolz

Bueno, pues ya tengo Apollon (kazaa, openFT y Gnutella) ,aMule y Nicotine (el heredero de pysoulseek) fundionando a las mil maravillas :P

Gracias a todos.

Ahi va una "mini" guia:

giFT es un programa para conectarse a las redes OpenFT, Gnutella y FastTrack (la del kazaa)

Para instalarlo:

```
# emerge gift
```

Esto es el programa base, pero no incluye ningun cliente ni ningun plugging, por lo que para poder usarlo tendremso que instalarlos:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-openft

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-gnutella

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-fasttrack
```

Si lo prefieres puedes instalar los 3 a la vez asi:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-openft gift-gnutella gift-fasttrack
```

Para poder usar los pluggins, lo primero que hay que hacer, es ejecutar con nuestra cuenta normal de usuario

```
# giFT-setup
```

En la primera opcion deberemos de contestar cualqueir valor distinto de 0, por ejemplo 1.

El resto las contestamos las opciones por defecto hasta que nos pregunte por los pluggins, donde tendremos que indicar, separado por dos puntos (:) los pluggins que queremos usar (Cuidado que es sensible a Mayusculas/Minusculas). Para usar los tres ponemos :

OpenFT:Gnutella:FastTrack

Ahora solo nos falta un interfaz cliente para poder usarlo. Para KDE se recomienda apollon:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge apollon
```

Para poder usar el cliente, primero tendremos que ejecutar el demonio:

```
#  giftd
```

Para la red SoulSeek antes se usaba el PySoulSeek, pero el proyecto se ha descontinuado y su heredero es el nicotine:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nicotine
```

Espero que sea util

Saludos.

----------

## KrS

Gracias Stolz por lo de nicotine, no lo conocía y ya tengo ganas de probarlo y verlo en acción, espero que me baje a 40Kb/s como me ha llegado a hacer con pysoulseek (con un adsl normal)   :Razz: 

----------

## jBilbo

Sí, nicotine va muy bien. Además tiene traducción al español.

Por cierto, si no te conecta al principio es porque el server esta mal puesto por defecto, es mail.slsk.org:puerto

Es mejor el nicotine que el giftd+cliente por mi experiencia. La red del kazaa (fasttrack) esta plagada de archivos falsos (fakes) hasta un punto impresionante. La red soulsake es muy buena, la única pega que le encuentra son las descargas mono-usuario y la imposibilidad de rebuscar un archivo a medias sin tener que volvertelo a bajar entero. Cosas que hoy en día son casi un estándar en los clientes p2p, y se echan de menos cuando no las tienes.

----------

## Linuxser

Creo que nadie mencionó el bit torrent con excepción de smalville, el oficial o el shadow.

Yo usaba el mule o el lmule y no estaba conforme con velocidad de bajada, ademas de las eternas esperas para poder deascargar algo.

Con el bit torrent tengo rates de 50kb y un promedio de 30-35 kb (uso adsl 512k).

Es solo un poco mas complicado para encontrar lo que quieres bajar, pero se gana en tiempo.

----------

## Stolz

A mi el BT es el que mas me gusta, el problema es que no encuentro trackers con las cosas que me interesan, pero eso de estar bajando al instante al max de tu linea sin esperar... da gusto.

Para musica el mejor el soulseek.

Para pelis y juegos la mula, ya que aunque no sea muy eficiente bajando, hay de todo.

lo mejro es tener unos cuantos para poder ampliar las posibilidades de encontarr algo que no este en uno, usando otro.

Un saludo.

----------

## kabutor

Pese a ser pesado   :Laughing:   me repito, Mldonkey es el mejor.

Se conecta a Bittorrent, Edonkey, Fasttrack Gnutella, Overnet vaya que se conecta a todo, con un solo programa.

Interfaz remota en pagina web incluida de serie !Oiga!

Varios GUIs a elegir !Oiga!

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## d-nerd

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> Sí, nicotine va muy bien. Además tiene traducción al español.

 

 :Embarassed:  ¿Cómo se activa la traducción al español?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *d-nerd wrote:*   

>  *jBilbo wrote:*   Sí, nicotine va muy bien. Además tiene traducción al español. 
> 
>  ¿Cómo se activa la traducción al español?  

 

Si tienes configuradas las variables de entorno LANG i LC_ALL como es_ES@euro te lo pilla al arrancar.

Una prueba, haz en un terminal:

```

export LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

export LANG=es_ES@euro

nicotine
```

Y tendría que salir en español.

----------

## d-nerd

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una prueba, haz en un terminal:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

... y se hizo la luz!  :Idea:   :Idea: 

Gracias a jBilbo acabo de descubrir que también XMMS y Vim y etc, etc están en español.

Ya he modificado mi /etc/profile y ahora todo está un poco más claro.   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Soy novato en Linux y una de las razones por las que elegí Gentoo fue porque sabía que usando esta distro iba a aprender mucho.  :Wink: 

P.D. Si os aburre Operación Triunfo:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~X86" emerge nicotine
```

Entonces entenderéis por qué la nicotina es tan adictiva...

----------

## caos

Una dudilla ya que ha salido todo este tema.

A mi el kmldonkey me dice que no puede conectar con el core.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

----------

